# 其余 / 剩余 / 剩下



## Staarkali

Hello all,

I was wondering lately what was the difference between the three of them (or could it be that there is no difference at all).
my best shots in a few examples:
the rest of my life 我的余生
today is the first day of the rest of your life 今天是你余生的第一天 （我的朋友觉得那个说法有点奇怪，不太合适一般的情况）（it's a quote from an American movie for those who haven't got it yet, itself quoting another source)
rest of the money 剩余/剩下的钱
rest of the people 剩余的人/剩人
rest of the products 剩余的货/剩货
how much money is there left? 剩下多少钱？剩余多少钱？

上面那些例子可以用“其余”么？否则什么时候用的？


----------



## gazagoal

其余基本和the others对等，剩余和剩下等于the rest of. 大多数情况下三者可以互换，不过有些表示“剩（left）”的情况，如吃不了的菜，就只能说剩余的菜，剩下的菜，或剩菜(left over)，不能说余菜。

人不能说余人或剩人，可以说其余的人，或剩下的人。但是东西，如货，钱，可以说余钱，余货，也可以说剩下的钱或剩货。这不是区别问题，而是习惯问题。

不管怎么样，说剩余或其余的xx，总是对的，无论人和物，说其余的人和剩余的人，剩余的货都是可以的。


----------



## Staarkali

了解了，没想到余货和余钱也是可以说的。
总而言之，我们可以说：
剩钱，余钱，剩下的钱，剩余的钱
剩货，余货，剩下的货，剩余的货
剩下的人，剩余的人
余不能放在每东西的前面，有的是不行的，如菜。

再说，好像中文的“我的余生”和英文的“the rest of my life”虽然意义一样，但是感觉都不一样；我问过好几个朋友和同事，他们都不喜欢这个中文，他们说感觉这个时间很短，感觉快要死了，尽管这个英文的感觉虽然不是特别好，但是肯定不是不好。
翻译真的很难。。


----------



## Geysere

"我的余生"确实感觉不太好, 而且挺书面的. 可以说"我的后半生" "我的下半生"


----------



## Jacky Zheng

我的下半辈子，后半辈子  more native


----------



## gazagoal

Staarkali said:


> 了解了，没想到余货和余钱也是可以说的。
> 总而言之，我们可以说：
> 剩钱，余钱，剩下的钱，剩余的钱
> 剩货，余货，剩下的货，剩余的货
> 剩下的人，剩余的人
> 余不能放在每东西的前面，有的是不行的，如菜。
> 
> 再说，好像中文的“我的余生”和英文的“the rest of my life”虽然意义一样，但是感觉都不一样；我问过好几个朋友和同事，他们都不喜欢这个中文，他们说感觉这个时间很短，感觉快要死了，尽管这个英文的感觉虽然不是特别好，但是肯定不是不好。
> 翻译真的很难。。


我觉得说“余”给人的感觉就是一杯酒喝了一大半，剩下的那一点，而不是英文the rest of my life表达的这种客观的说法。20岁的人可以说the rest of my life，指生命剩下的年头，不论长短。但他不能说我的余生（有时候也许可以，比如说“我要把我的余生献给足球”），因为这给人的感觉他可能活不过25岁了。


----------



## Jacky Zheng

把我的终生奉献给足球更好一些。


----------



## gazagoal

是，我那种说法有些奇怪，可能只有半开玩笑的时候会说。


----------



## samanthalee

"The rest" can mean either "the others" or "that which is left". As gazagoal had mentioned, 其余 is "the others". 其余 is equal to 其他

剩余 is "whatever is left over; the excess portion". 剩下 is "whatever is left; the unused portion".

There is a slight difference between 剩下的钱 (剩钱) and 剩余的钱(余钱). 剩下的钱 is "the money left" after spending/budgeting. 剩余的钱 is "the excess money" that has not been designated for use.

"the rest of my life" is literally translated as "我今后的人生". As Jacky Zheng has already said, "我的下半辈子" and "我的后半辈子" are more common ways of expressing this.

"我的余生" is more accurately translated as "whatever is left of my life"， which implies "there isn't much of it left" in both Mandarin and English.


----------



## Staarkali

Jacky Zheng said:


> 我的下半辈子，后半辈子 more native


不错不错



samanthalee said:


> 剩余 is "*whatever is left over; the excess portion*". 剩下 is "whatever is left; the unused portion".


Shouldn't *多余* be more appropriate? like in 多余的钱？
还是*多余*和*剩余*的意思有点相同？


----------



## Geysere

"多余" 有另一层意思, 可表示某样东西太多了,不必要(excessive;surplus;unnecessary). "剩余"比较客观, 就是指剩下的(remainder,remanent,residual). 区别主要在于"多" 和"剩" 两个字.


----------



## samanthalee

Geysere 说的没错。

多余 is _unwanted_, _excessive_, _redundant_, _more than requested for_, _more than required_
The difference between 剩下 and 剩余 is slight; hence they are sometimes interchangeable but not always.
The difference between 多余 and 剩余 is also slight; hence they are also sometimes interchangeable.
For example, "剩余的钱"、 "多余的钱"，意思大致一样。
"剩下的钱"、 "剩余的钱"，意思好像也差不多。可是"用剩下的钱做投资"、 "用剩余的钱做投资"，the former means invest when I have some money left, the latter means invest with my excess money. 意思有一丁点儿不一样。
另外，"剩余的动作"、 "多余的动作"，意思就差很多。


----------



## AVim

Staarkali said:


> 了解了，没想到余货和余钱也是可以说的。


To be honest, I am uncomfortable with those expressions in casual settings, because they sound like abbreviations which may lead to misunderstanding in some circumstance.

I think "余下的钱 and 余下的货" is briefly enough.


----------



## Staarkali

Thanks all for the additional precisions on 多余 



AVim said:


> To be honest, I am uncomfortable with those expressions in casual settings, because they sound like abbreviations which may lead to misunderstanding in some circumstance.
> 
> I think "余下的钱 and 余下的货" is briefly enough.


Actually, as a foreigner, that applies to me even more;
as a learner, I often stick to standard phrasing, but it's good to know about the way other people might express, to know what might come across.


----------

